# What was the last thing you bought?



## Blushbaby (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm bored and in a nosey mood. What was the last thing you bought? It doesn't have to be just the ONE item either. You can post your entire shopping spree if you like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I wanna see!

The last thing I purchased were these shoots from Nine West last week:






I ordered them on the U.S site cos they were cheaper plus there was an additional 20% off sale prices AND free delivery. They cost me around £40 instead of the £70 they are on the UK site!

I have to wait til next mth to slip my tootsies into them though as I've had them sent to my boyf's in NY - so they better fit!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can't wait to get my hands on them!


----------



## silverbelle282 (Nov 4, 2008)

me too. lol. 

those shoes are cute!

the last thing i bought that wasn't a necessity like gas or food, was probably when i went to MAC to get some early holiday shopping out of the way (i'm proud of myself, i've gotten quite a few gifts completely done) i got a vgvi se gloss for my girlfriend, a rubenesque pp for another friend (she doesn't own an eyeshadow base! gasp!), and that new pearlglide eyeliner in the brown color. which i love. and of course, i have been trying to rationalize buying all of them- even though i need to 1. pay off my massive law school loan 2. save for the rest of my future. 3. the list goes on . . . lol


----------



## Blushbaby (Nov 4, 2008)

Silverbelle you're more organised than me! I'm not gna buy gifts til Xmas weeek ...wish me luck!

You know what? I've just realised that those shoots aren't the last thing I bought (though they are fashion-wise) cos this afternoon I bought MAC for Ungaro's Crushed Bougainvillea and MAC plushglass in Fulfilled from somebody in the sales forum


----------



## Simply Elegant (Nov 4, 2008)

I bought the warm eyes palette and rose lips bag but since this is in the fashion board, dark grey opaque tights, two pairs of suede boots in dark brown and black and lingerie.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Nov 5, 2008)

They say "Lust" on the back in gold

:3


----------



## yodagirl (Nov 5, 2008)

I bought some Philosophy Pure Grace perfume and body wash yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ETA: I just noticed this was fashion, not make-up or perfume LOL...The last item I bought as far as fashion goes was this pair of shoes


----------



## Cinci (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm not so much into fashion.. but I did get the most comfortable pair of Lululemon "Be Still" pants...  I wish I could wear them everyday!


----------



## ritchieramone (Nov 5, 2008)

The last thing I bought was this pair of Moda In Pelle Candlelit courts for my sister's wedding in December. They have banana heels and bottle green fake croc trim. I love them!


----------



## Shenanigans (Nov 5, 2008)

I bought these dark denim trousers in a tall length, and they're so long they still catch on my heels:






Woot for wide legs!


----------



## Brie (Nov 5, 2008)

I bought this dress, it arrived yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love the internet!





Oh and I bought Vogue and it came with a free Benefit Mascara 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yay!!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 5, 2008)

I bought these Nine West Booties Monday.... I love them!


----------



## Brie (Nov 6, 2008)

Forgot to add i also bought a new straightening iron a cheapo vital radiance pack a Ben Sherman watch (for me and my bf's 6yr anniversary) and a manicure station for my sister.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 6, 2008)

I don't have pictures but I bought two turtlenecks, a black one and a lilac one. I live in turtlenecks all fall and winter long


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 6, 2008)

Last clothing items I bought were a couple of tops from Anthropologie.  One of my favourite stores!


----------



## hhunt2 (Nov 6, 2008)

Hmm, the last thing(s) I bought...

I went to Ross yesterday and bought a few xmas presents (yes, I have started xmas shopping since July 2008).  

I got a gym outfit for the father-in-law, Baby Phat (on clearence) brown sweat pants & a really cute 3/4th sweater with that evil Bunny on it (the cartoon bunny that says things like "I dont like you", lol) for the 16 y/o step sister, a crap load of hair ties for the little step sisters and an HSM pencil set.

Never underestimate Ross... you'll find great stuff at great prices.


----------



## Mercurial (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm on a spending diet til next month however needed a few winter essentials 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Checked wool coat
Grey slashed neck jumper
Silk kimono style top
Boots


----------



## hawaii02 (Nov 7, 2008)

An early Christmas present to myself:

Not from this site though:

KATHY Van Zeeland Patched Up Satchel - Free Overnight Shipping & Return Shipping: Endless.com


----------



## kaliraksha (Nov 13, 2008)

For my upcoming Birthday outfit I bought these in black/silver buckle:
Chinese Laundry - Shoes - Bossanova

a black pencil skirt
Victoria's Secret - Pencil skirt in seasonless stretch

and this purple top

EXPRESS: DOLMAN-SLEEVE OPEN-BACK TOP

... still wondering about the earrings.


----------



## User49 (Nov 13, 2008)

I too have too much time on my hands today! The last thing I bought was a black dress from primark £8 and this candy necklace to wear with it on my birthday. But I hardly buy anything for myself these days (apart from mac) as I just don't have as much money!!! I'd love to buy some new shoes and boots and some shiny black heels for work! And some new work clothes!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Ooo I love thos chinese laundry shoes so much!!! 






[/IMG]


----------



## springy (Nov 14, 2008)

I bought a pair of Calvin Klein boots. Love them they look great under my jeans.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 20, 2008)

i just bought the best  Guess Wool Trench coat today for the best deal EVER!!!....Like I will need it in Texas but Oh well...

Here is the coat at Guess http://shop.guess.com/StyleImages/YIMW198-MLK-RF.jpg

I found it at Ross today in Black...Drum roll please...They had it marked down to 34.99 ...OMG I grabbed it so quick it is the cutest ever!!















And I got these Steve Madden Shoes http://www.zappos.com/images/749/749...1-798307-d.jpg
They were $22.99


----------



## Brie (Nov 21, 2008)

^^^ i love those shoes i have them but mine are by someone else, i wear them with everything lol


----------



## kittykit (Nov 21, 2008)

Instead of doing the Xmas shopping after work today, I went shopping for myself.

Bought some lingerie from Victoria's Secret and H&M.


----------



## apaintedlife (Nov 22, 2008)

Last thing I bought was supper tonight.  LOL
Makeup item...Circa Plum Pigment


----------



## Ebonyone (Nov 22, 2008)

That coat is hot to death! Love the shoes too. You'd make a great shopping buddy.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ebonyone* 

 
_That coat is hot to death! Love the shoes too. You'd make a great shopping buddy._

 
I keep trying it on...I love it...I used to be a professional shopper years ago...I love shopping ... It's fun just shopping for me now....But I still shop for everyone else still ....Let's Go...I love Bargains!!!


----------



## FlashBang (Nov 23, 2008)

I just got paid so I bought a nuch of accessories!

This hairband as part of my new neo alice look 

Designer Fashion♥|♥NET-A-PORTER.COM♥|♥Designer Clothes, Shoes, Bags and Accessories for Women

I just loved this retro necklace, got it in pink:

Anna Lou of London.

And of course, my monthly spend in All Saints aka cool street wear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This belt is amazing, I had to get it cos Ive been looking for something like this for ages:

All Saints Womens New Arrivals Women Lazer Cut Belt

This top just looks cool with the fossilised print:

All Saints Womens Shirts Calavera Shirt

And some earrings:

All Saints Jewellery Aquialla Hoop

Since Christmas is so soon now, I wont be buying anything for myself until Dame Edna collection, Ive already got my party dress sorted -

Unique Boutique | Unique Boutique Gathered Tartan Party Dress at ASOS

Woah Tish1127, those shoes are just like the Dior: Hardcore heels, nice find!


----------



## Blushbaby (Nov 23, 2008)

Tish love the coat and Dior Extreme lookalikeys! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've been a busy girl this week and have bought the following:

Satin bow front puffball top from Dorothy Perkins.





Wet look vets in pale gold and black from River island.









Boyf jacket - River island again





Bought the following from Faith

Vintage looking black sequin bag - am gonna swap it for the silver though, which is just divine.





This multicoloured oversized clutch, I love the colour combo. It's a fab size too.





And this blue suede babies - Carrie eat your heart out!





No more shopping for me now til I hit NY next mth!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 23, 2008)

^^^ Great stuff...you have been busy!!!


----------



## kaliraksha (Nov 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_ 




And I got these Steve Madden Shoes http://www.zappos.com/images/749/749...1-798307-d.jpg
They were $22.99












_

 
OMG I have those exact shoes in bronze! They make me feel like a sexed up gladiator, haha. Enjoy them!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 24, 2008)

^^^ Are they not the hottest! I saw them in bronze too...I may go back and get them tomorrow...My dh loves them so much!!!


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 5, 2008)

Love the trench, Tish!

OMG, drooling over blushbaby's stuff.. Love the jacket! How cool is that leopard lining! 

Here is my trench: The top bit is removable and can be worn as a bolero


----------



## StilaGirl (Dec 5, 2008)




----------



## Kayteuk (Dec 5, 2008)

I have brought, loads of BBW stuff, a victorias secret rbe, some yoga pants, passport holder, some clthes from Bebe, and some from Forever 21. And some more manolos.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Dec 5, 2008)

More tights from Gap. They always have cute stuff in winter.


----------



## malika (Dec 5, 2008)

Oh hello! I am loving all those shoes! Great buys girls


----------



## Brie (Dec 5, 2008)

and this cute denim mini with two pockets in the front with owls embroidered on them.


----------



## blondemafia76 (Dec 5, 2008)

I got this marc ecko bag a few days ago- i had seen it a while ago for aroun 100 retail, then it was at tj maxx a few months later- and I waited till I got it the other day for 22 bucks!!


----------



## OfficerJenny (Dec 7, 2008)

Been eyeing it for a longlongtime, finally picked it up at the american apparel outlet for only 33 dolllars  opposed to 50 8D

It's thermal lined on the inside and soso warm


----------



## Blushbaby (Dec 7, 2008)

Ok, no more spending now cos I've already seen a bunch of stuff I want in NY! 

From Topshop:





I bought this huge oversized chunky bracelet too. I LOVE it! Gotta get the multicoloured version after work tomorrow!





This top - though it's going back as it sits on my shoulders all wrong and my bra straps are just in your face!! Shame, cos the silk detail on the shoulders is fab and it's a great wintery colour too.






And I won this puffball jacket from River Island on Ebay tonight! Very pleased cos I bought it last Winter but had to take it back cos the poppers all fell off! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was so gutted cos the jacket is just perfect and so warm for everyday wear with jeans so I'm very pleased that I won it for less than I bought it in the sales! Result!


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Dec 7, 2008)

The last things I bought was a Frosty the snowman tee from Walmart. Lmao. 

And this. But it's not here yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ulta.com - Gift of Color Blockbuster ($175.00)


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Dec 8, 2008)

I bought 6 nice bras (that fit!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and found matching, pretty underwear for them.


----------



## Zoffe (Dec 8, 2008)

I spend too much money on makeup and don't have money for clothes, lol xD


----------



## hhunt2 (Dec 8, 2008)

Okay, so I had to share...

I went to Mervyn's (there closing here in California) today, well and last week too, lol.  And I totally scored!

So I got a few sweaters, nice shirts to wear to work and some tees to wear out. And everything was 50-70% off.  The *juniors department* was all 50% off with an extra 20% off.  I got 3 South Pole tees for $9 each (60% off, with an extra 20%); for my step sisters. And OMG, the shirts are very cute (and only $9). Yay!

Then I went into the *kids department* which was 50% everything, then an extra 20% off (xmas shopping for the nephew and lil step-bros).  I got 3 10-pack of socks for $3.99 each. Whoop-Whoop!  A pack of 6 socks at Target or WalMart is about $4.  Then I got 4 school uniform polos for $3.99 each for the nephew (usually $7-10 at other places, and kids always go through school uniforms like crazy).

I'm so excited with the great deals I got.  I can't wait till the sales go to 70-90% off.


----------



## hhunt2 (Dec 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blondemafia76* 

 
_





I got this marc ecko bag a few days ago- i had seen it a while ago for aroun 100 retail, then it was at tj maxx a few months later- and I waited till I got it the other day for 22 bucks!!_

 
Great minds think alike!

lol, I bought the black one last month.  I love the Day of the Dead theme.


----------



## Brie (Dec 22, 2008)

http://s7d5.scene7.com/is/image/eLux...h_v2_pu?$hero$
Merry christmas to me, from me


----------



## xxprettyinblkxx (Dec 22, 2008)

i bought a gray peacoat from old navy today  i've been eyeing for the last month hehehe merry xmas to me! ;-P


----------



## User35 (Dec 22, 2008)

You lucky girls! There is no mall here where I live (only a kmart and JCpenny) so I havent been able to score clothes in about a month......buuuut 

I just bought a new double cuff case for my nylon duty belt....and some under armour cold gear ( its like 5 degrees here on nights). I know not too exciting for some, but hey its the litte things in life ...right ?


----------



## Blushbaby (Dec 22, 2008)

Brie, that pendant is cute!


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Dec 22, 2008)

Just did some damage at La Senza a couple days ago...


----------



## Sophi Marie (Dec 23, 2008)

The last thing I bought was a mascara from Maybelline and a pair of new hair clip.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Dec 23, 2008)

I bought the LV Eva bag 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://s7d5.scene7.com/is/image/eLux...146250_?$hero$


----------



## makeba (Dec 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I keep trying it on...I love it...I used to be a professional shopper years ago...I love shopping ... It's fun just shopping for me now....But I still shop for everyone else still ....Let's Go...I love Bargains!!!_

 

OMG!!!! i love that coat and shoes Tish! damn it!!! i cant believe the bargains you come across!!! i would love to have a coat like that!!! shizit!! okay you gotta holla at a sis one day about some shoe shoppin in your state and i will send the cash screaming to you!!! i am sooo jealous!!!  and i thought the 43 bucks i got for some Carlos Santana boots i got the other day was bangin


----------



## KelyJohnson (Dec 27, 2008)

Today i shop a swim wear and a leather bag for myself.


----------



## zzoester (Dec 28, 2008)

I bought $150 of paula's choice skincare stuff. I was only out of moisturizer but I'm so BAD when it comes to online shopping (especially for stuff I can't get in the store) that I just kept adding and adding....and adding! lol

I also bought two tops from The Limited (online). One is a short sleeved sheer black lace turtle neck and the other is a black stretch satin short sleeved top with ruching in the back and a v-neck in the front with a bunch of cute ruffles. I'd post picks but I don't see either of them online today!


----------



## pdtb050606 (Dec 28, 2008)

Earlier tonight I picked up some Dame Edna and the 129 brush


----------



## Simply Elegant (Dec 28, 2008)

I bought so much on boxing day. I got a low back black sweater dress, a grey strapless dress, a few lace and silk camisoles and a grey miniskirt.


----------



## CGM (Dec 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VDUB*BELLA* 

 
_Just did some damage at La Senza a couple days ago...





_

 
  I lovvvve La Senza!!!! sooo cute!


----------



## CGM (Dec 28, 2008)

I've been going vintage crazy..
Got this dress...and the shoes might wear this outfit on NYE 





or I can wear this one...not sure yet


----------



## dominichulinda (Dec 28, 2008)

I bought this cool vintage t-shirt from a thrift store..I felt like I hit the jackpot.


----------



## browneyedbaby (Dec 28, 2008)

A cute lil' skirt...

Sonia by Sonia Rykiel Flared mini skirt ♥|♥NET-A-PORTER.COM


----------



## SuSana (Dec 28, 2008)

A cashmere scarf that fades from black to dark purple to purple.  Love purple.  Love that it was marked down to $50 from $130, woohoo!


----------



## Brie (Dec 29, 2008)

similar to that but with two black panels down the sides






oh and a black lace dress (i have the perfect slip for it ) a black tutu style skirt and a black satin poofy "prom skirt" (its short)


----------



## Blushbaby (Dec 29, 2008)

CGM, wear the wet look dress on NYE! It looks slick!


----------



## sexysellerie (Dec 29, 2008)

I got these shoes and the dress for christmas


----------



## Brie (Dec 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CGM* 

 
_I've been going vintage crazy..
Got this dress...and the shoes might wear this outfit on NYE 




_

 
I say this one too!! Its stunning!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Dec 29, 2008)

I didn't purchase, but I B2Med for Ruby Woo lip stick. I can't believe I'm JUST NOW getting this red. It's hot against my skin tone!

I did a major online haul on Friday, lots of stuff coming soon.


----------



## dolcekatiana (Dec 29, 2008)

Today I bought:

-a bag from Anthropologie. This was the only pic I could find, but mine is a cream color:




I thought it would be good for spring/summer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-Victoria's Secret Beauty Rush Body Drink Lotion... 2 Slice of Heaven and 1 Candy Baby...they were 3 for $25...love the Semi-Annual Sale 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-MAC: Studio Fix Fluid NW20, Shroom e/s, Brush Cleanser, Moisturelush Cream
-Sephora: Too Faced Shadow Insurance, NARS Orgasm l/g

It was a good day<3


----------



## Blushbaby (Dec 29, 2008)

Sexysellerie - lovely dress!

Since Friday I've bought:

*2 pairs of DKNY Soho jeans

* Kenneth Cole coat - reduced to $99 I'm so glad I waited to order it! I've been stalking it since September!!





*Steve Madden boots





*Victoria Secrets sweats and tee for myself and keyrings for friends back home













*Forever 21 lot






*These cream and navy sequinned silk vests


























* A cable knit wool blouson sleeved cardigan from H&M

* A gorgeous grey MJ lookalikey from Aldo. It's not on the site and I can't upload pics from my camera to my boyf's Macbook for some reason. I LOVE this bag! It was an emergency buy after I lost the buckle on my Mulberry Emmy (don't ask!!).





*Sephora mini haul
Sephora: Sephora Brand Colorful Duo Eyeshadow - Cream & Powder: Eyeshadow - in Pink Harmony. Only $6 Bargain

Sephora: Sephora Brand Super Shimmer Lip Gloss Set: Lip Gloss

http://specktra.net/newreply.php?do=postreply&t=118543

Sephora: Sephora Brand Professionnel Rounded Crease Brush #13 : Eyes

Sephora: Sephora Brand Flashy Liner Waterproof: Eyeliner - in Flashy Pink

I haven't even been to MAC and Bath & Bodyworks yet!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm gonna go back to London utterly bankrupt!


----------



## Brie (Dec 29, 2008)

I bought a pair of black satin peep toe pumps with lavender roses on the toes, i wish i could find a picture


----------



## Simply Elegant (Dec 30, 2008)

I bought a black minidress today and a blue strapless dress and a beige cardigan today. I love sales.


----------



## luckycharms (Dec 30, 2008)

bought myself a new Atrix Hand cream, kate cream eye shadow, white eye liner from shiseido and a red top for New Years eve
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@blushbaby
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



so pretty Victoria's Secret keyrings.. i love it.


----------



## Tudor Rose (Dec 30, 2008)

I had an eBay and Beauty Crunch overhaul. 
 -Stila Blanc Pallette
 -Stila Gift of Glaze
 -Tarte Clean Slate
 -Lancome Aqua Fusion Moisturizer
 -Too Faced Decade of Glamour set
 -MAC pigment charms in Frozen and Melon
 -Stila e/s in Cassis
 -Stila e/s in Mango
 -Stila compact
 -Stila brushes in Return to Learn brushes
 -Stila Convertible duo in Lillium and Gerbera
 -Stila Kajal liner in Rose Quartz
 -MAC 129, 239, 219, 266, 316 brushes
 -Bare Escentuals Buxom Lips in Dolly

...Merry Christmas to me


----------



## Vanilla_Mint (Dec 30, 2008)

I went to check out the Dame Edna collection..and ended up with all 3 lipglasses, a Viva Glam V lipstick, a cremestick liner in Beurre, and a 239 brush. LOL the MA was such an enabler!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Dec 30, 2008)

Blushbaby - Damn girl! I'm jealous over here!

dolcekatiana - I just bought Too Faced Shadow Insurance two weeks ago and I LOVE IT! I was a hardcore Urban Decay Primer Potion fan, and now Too Faced is my fave!


----------



## dolcekatiana (Dec 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_Blushbaby - Damn girl! I'm jealous over here!

dolcekatiana - I just bought Too Faced Shadow Insurance two weeks ago and I LOVE IT! I was a hardcore Urban Decay Primer Potion fan, and now Too Faced is my fave!_

 
I'm glad you love it! I've been using Urban Decay Primer Potion for a few months and lately it seems to be drying my lids out a bit...so Im really hoping the Shadow Insurance works out for me- I can't wait to try it out


----------



## sexysellerie (Dec 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_Sexysellerie - lovely dress!_

 
Thanks !


----------



## Blushbaby (Dec 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_Blushbaby - Damn girl! I'm jealous over here!_

 
Don't be ..I'll be going back to London veeeeeeery broke! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL


----------



## preciouscharm (Dec 31, 2008)

5 new MAC shadows. Huy stacking up my credit card


----------



## browneyedbaby (Jan 1, 2009)

I just got a gorgeous Vivienne Westwood jacket.... loooooove.


----------



## ritchieramone (Jan 1, 2009)

I haven't bought anything for ages but yesterday I got the Kitty, Daisy & Lewis album from iTunes.


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 1, 2009)

i bought myself some pj's from primark which were £3! only downside is that it's a little strappy top for the top part and my large boobs keep falling out of it! hubby doesn't mind though!

i also bought tranformers on dvd, twilight soundtrack cd, a dame edna lipglass (pink one!), apres ski, vellum, snowscene and more brush cleanser from mac. 

oh and how can i forget the colossal mascara by maybelline whihc is freaking amazing!


----------



## CGBee (Jan 1, 2009)

pajama pants and two bras from victorias secret.
joes jeans: honey fit (two pair) 
dress from the twelve line at XXI
sweater from twelve line at XXI


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Jan 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_*Steve Madden boots




_

 





OMFG 

What is the style name of these? Need them now!


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Jan 1, 2009)

I LOOOOOOOOOOVE SALES 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ALDO "Flosand" boots regular $170 on sale for $89
I've had my eye on these babies since the start of fall season


----------



## Blushbaby (Jan 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VDUB*BELLA* 

 
_





OMFG 

What is the style name of these? Need them now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 @ your reaction! They're called TRIVETS (grey leather - but they look pretty true to colour of the pic I posted, I saw them instore). Use the discount code Holidays35 to get an additional 35% off..I think it's still valid.

I've clocked these babies in September, so glad I waited til now to get them! $159 to $80 whoo!

SteveMadden - TRIVETS BLACK LEATHER women's boot flat casual


Love those Aldo Boots btw!! Schexy!


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks girl!!! love them... ordering them now


----------



## Blushbaby (Jan 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VDUB*BELLA* 

 
_Thanks girl!!! love them... ordering them now  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL You ain't playing! Enjoy! They'll take you through season after season. They're shorter on the calf than I thought they'd be after seeing them instore Mine should arriving tomorrow hopefully


----------



## KellyBean (Jan 3, 2009)

I bought some socks from american apparel. 2 pairs of thigh-highs and a pair of knee-highs.


----------



## Jewelybug (Jan 3, 2009)

I walked into MAC with a $150 gift card....

and walked out with Eye kohl Smolder....ONLY.  

Self control at it's finest. I'm waiting on my procard to come LOL.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jan 4, 2009)

Citizen of Humanity jeans


----------



## geeko (Jan 5, 2009)

these are the clothes which i recently bought...


----------



## Blushbaby (Jan 7, 2009)

I like the ruffles and shape of that first top Geeko. That'll look really nice with skinnies and some nice boots.

Hmm last thing I bought. I've been a bit $$ happy in Sephora. Got a couple of MUFE foundations, an UD glitter liner and some brushes.


----------



## jalisha (Jan 7, 2009)

black leather jacket 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



..and some more mac brushes


----------



## Brie (Jan 12, 2009)

a new hair piece for my lazy days, I'll post pics when it arrives.


----------



## Fataliya (Jan 12, 2009)

I hit the outlet mall last Thursday and got some MAC makeup, and a Coach bag and wristlet in pink patchwork. God I love pink!!


----------



## ambidextrous (Jan 16, 2009)

This Zara Coat, fell in love with it in Singapore but it was too exp, found it again by chance in Vienna, on sale!


----------



## Brie (Jan 16, 2009)

A new floppy hat, (white and black thick stripes)
and a leopard print rain proof bag for tomorrow. Both for $34 , i love sales


----------



## chellaxx (Jan 17, 2009)

Last time i went shopping was last wednesday and i got a black coat from Zara which i LOVEEE!! it fits perfectly im so pleased with it *drools*

I also got a bodycon skirt and tunic from topshop and some ankle booties!

&some underwear from H&M (lol) and some bits from MAC/lancome


----------



## OfficerJenny (Jan 18, 2009)

A bright red cardigan


----------



## geeko (Jan 19, 2009)

a maxi dress


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Jan 21, 2009)

The skirt


----------



## Rosario (Jan 24, 2009)

After 3 months of deciding should I should I. I just went with it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got them at Nordstrom i just hope they look nice on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im short so i hope i dont look like im swimming in them
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 btw they will be arriving Tuesday wohooo


----------



## Brie (Jan 26, 2009)

I just bought some new fabrics.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## dominichulinda (Jan 31, 2009)

t-shirts on sale at AE.


----------



## ABB113 (Jan 31, 2009)

Penultimate eyeliner


----------



## Dizzy (Feb 1, 2009)

For about $118.  Most comfortable heels I've ever worn.  9.5 hours of driving, running, walking, standing, and schmoozing and my feet weren't complaining.  Totally worth it.


----------



## zzoester (Feb 2, 2009)

Yesterday I got a pair of black leather GUESS heels, 4" stiletto with a closed almond shaped toe and slingback with gold buckle. I also got a paid of metallic silver/grey Chinese Laundry open toed shoes with a bow on the front. They are so cute! Will post pics when I get a chance. I got a major deal on both (at DSW).


----------



## Rennah (Feb 4, 2009)

The last clothing item I bought was a really cute pair of DKNY 'Times Square' Jeans!
They were on sale... Down to $25 from $69! Yay!


----------



## chellaxx (Feb 9, 2009)

lol this is what i do when im bored at work *cries* 
but totally worth it


----------



## cheapglamour (Feb 9, 2009)

last thing i bought 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.. way too much money.


----------



## Kayteuk (Feb 9, 2009)

I got mine with bright yellow writing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *smug*


----------



## Brie (Feb 10, 2009)

Gossip Girl Season 1


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 10, 2009)

i bought smallville series 3 on dvd (yes me and hubby are late to the smallville party!!) and i bought hubby some ps3 games for a v day pressie.

ooohh and i bought a couple of bra and panties sets in primark!! (a cheap clothing store in the uk) the now do bras to fit cup sizes up to f and g cups whihc is great! i'm a dd and before they only went up to a c cup! so yay for big bras! and they're pretty sexy looking!!


----------



## starfck (Feb 10, 2009)

&& a cardigan hehe =)


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 11, 2009)

Oh I went on a total shopping rampage today. I got 4 shirts, 1 pair of pants, a skirt, 3 dresses, 4 pairs of shoes- damn you president's day sales! Hopefully I'll un-laze a bit and post some pics of my favorites or at least look for pics online.

Edit: Ok found a few pictures online/took some:

Anne Klein black heels





Tommy Hilfiger white sandals





Nine West purple heels





FCUK navy blue/very gold short dress- much prettier in person IMO





 (wow, I resized until it was tiny hehe)


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 11, 2009)

Oh man Geeko, you have style. I love all the stuff you got and I wish I dressed up that way every day... I tend to save my cuter outfits for the weekends or special occasions.


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dizzy* 

 
_




_

 
Ok, gotta know... who are they made by where are they from? I'm always on the quest for comfortable heels!


----------



## NatalieMT (Feb 11, 2009)

This Lipsy dress, I love it! Please note picture is not of me wearing -


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 11, 2009)

Two Marks & Spencer underwired sports bras;







I actually had a proper fitting today for the first time ever (40E).  I got one bra in black and one in white.


----------



## NatalieMT (Feb 12, 2009)

This dress, can't stop buying dresses right now!


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 13, 2009)

Oh my, I know how you are about dresses... it's a no brainer outfit.


----------



## Zantedge (Feb 21, 2009)

black leather jacket


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 21, 2009)

Gym clothes...leggings and skinny jeans 

 ....how boring am I....I am assuming MAC does not count!


----------



## miss_primer (Feb 22, 2009)

Today I bought a Dooney & Bourke Chiara Bag in the color Cranberry


----------



## widdershins (Feb 22, 2009)

Betsy Johnson heels (on sale whooo!)


----------



## browneyedbaby (Feb 22, 2009)

226 brush, yay!


----------



## Sabrunka (Feb 22, 2009)

http://s7d2.scene7.com/is/image/Coach/13190_bigpk_a0?$maintest$

Yay!! Lol.


----------



## cocomia (Feb 23, 2009)

Blow dry and Strawberry Blonde lippies from MAC and clothes from Mango yay


----------



## mtrimier (Feb 23, 2009)

This bag. It was an impulse buy, so we shall see if I keep it once it arrives.


----------



## jetplanesex (Feb 25, 2009)

I got my tax money back so I treated myself this past weekend:





Jessica Simpson heels... not quite sure what I'm going to wear with these... suggestions?





Hudson Jeans.. soooo comfy!





On sale 50% off.. couldn't resist...

And Tiffany sterling silver 14mm bead earrings, the website is being stupid and won't load, but i'm sure you all know what i am talking about.

I also got a mini haul at MAC, just five things. Embark e/s, NC15 select moisturecover concealer, Lucky Tom quad, plush lash and the 209 liner brush. Nothing toooo exciting!


----------



## hawaii02 (Feb 25, 2009)

Tippy blush


----------



## nightinggale07 (Mar 9, 2009)

The last items I bought were a couple pair of jeans at Maurices. Some Hudraulics and some Maurice's brand jeans. Both are wide legged- I LURVE wide legged jeans!!


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 9, 2009)

I just bought some David Kahn jeans.  Way more than I wanted to spend but they are soooo comfortable!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Mar 9, 2009)

A new bra from VS & a pair of linen pants.


----------



## zzoester (Mar 9, 2009)

I have been bargain shopping lately. In the past few days I have bought:
Ralph Lauren Black leather boots (were $250, on sale for $40 at Macy's!!!!)
6 NYX jumbo eye pencils
CK jeans
Hydraulic jeans
Black 3/4 sleeve cardi
bright green cropped cardi
4 camis
3 undies
light pink hoodie
black silk knee length INC pea coat with sash and sparkly buttons (it's pretty formal, I love it!)
black and gold snakeskin Kenneth Cole flats ($70, on sale for $18 at Macy's!!!!)
3 old navy v neck t-shirts
socks
black fishnets and black fishnet trouser socks
black opaque tights
white babydoll nighty with light pink bows
brown guess wallet to match one of my purses
light pink faux snakeskin clutch


----------



## kittykit (Mar 9, 2009)

#226, #266 and Petticoat and some tops from Zara. Love the new brushes and Petticoat!!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 9, 2009)

I got a high-waisted black pencil skirt with pockets from Jacobs (Canadian store) and a bunch of button down shirts in various pastel colours from RW&Co (another Canadian store).


----------



## TwiggyPop (Mar 9, 2009)

I got a bright yellow dress from Cache, red snake print ankle booties from Nine West and a red leopard print bracelet from Macys. And all of that won me best dressed of the year for Pittsburghs CLO.


----------



## zzoester (Mar 10, 2009)

Oh that yellow dress is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## TwiggyPop (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks!

Oh! And I forgot about the little black clutch to go with it all!


----------



## hawaii02 (Mar 10, 2009)

GORGEOUS dress!


----------



## noahlowryfan (Mar 11, 2009)

I bought 2 tank tops from Forever21 on Sunday.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 11, 2009)

that yellow dress is gorgeous on you. I'm really annoyed that I haven't found anything yellow that I can pull off yet


----------



## jetplanesex (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TwiggyPop* 

 
_I got a bright yellow dress from Cache, red snake print ankle booties from Nine West and a red leopard print bracelet from Macys. And all of that won me best dressed of the year for Pittsburghs CLO. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




_

 

I know exactly what booties you're talking about.. so cute!


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 12, 2009)

I bought this amazing new top... thing! It's black, has long sleeves, quite fitted around the bust and middle but a little loose at the top so it can fall off the shoulder and attached to the back are these 2 ginormous pieces of flat material (think wings!) and you can wrap them around your body and make a shawl, a dress, a skirt, OMG it's just so, so amazing


----------



## dolcekatiana (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm trying to save money for Spring Break (which is in 9 days) so I haven't been buying a whole lot of makeup recently... but the other day I placed an order with Sephora for NARS Harlow l/g and Dior HydraActive eye cream. Sooo excited for Harlow. A lot of people on MUA seem to hate it but I LOVE it and they don't sell it by itself at the Sephora near me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They only sell it as a duo with Sweet Dreams and its ALWAYS sold out! So I ordered it and I cant wait !


----------



## Blushbaby (Mar 15, 2009)

Nice dress! I love yellow!

Lately I've bought more make up than clothes but I've ordered these snakeskin print leggings and this skirt.


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Mar 15, 2009)

I bought a couple of "dresses" from Forever 21 -- why dresses is in quotation marks is that I think they're supposed to be long tunics for tall girls, but they work great as above-the-knee dresses on my short 5'1" self. They're the same length as my H&M sundresses from last year that got way too tight on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also I bought a pair of black BCBG 5" heels (on sale! bargain hunting rules!) that should be on my doorstep on Tuesday


----------



## njoy (Mar 16, 2009)

I bought these really cute, huge flower enamel rings from Aldo. I looove them


----------



## Girl about town (Mar 16, 2009)

been on a mega shopping binge!!!

american apparel pink Hoodie!!! (so soft and warm)
Urban outfitters origami dress
Urban Outfitters - Origami Print Chiffon Dress

these mad topshop shoes very westwood inspired to go with above dress!!
SAKINA Multi Strap Platform - - Topshop

Topshop black knee high black boots!

and loadsa make up!!!


----------



## enigma (Mar 16, 2009)

Gosh, haven't been shopping in ages (apart from make up skopping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and am really looking forward to going this weekend.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Mar 16, 2009)

I bought Carlos Santana gladiator heels. They're not the ones with a million straps going across it where you can't even see your feet. It has several thin straps across it and then there is a buckle. It's SUPER cute and I only paid 23 bucks for it. Go to ROSS! They seriously have great deals if you take the time to look. Don't be discouraged by the messiness of the store.

Ooh ooh ooh and I'm going to Vegas this weekend after finals!! I'll be spending my 22nd birthday there. WOOO! That means shopping and clubbing.


----------



## gabi1129 (Mar 17, 2009)

i bought a pair of "skinniest" jeans from pacsun! they are amazing and look adorable with my gladiators!


----------



## Lemonade Lover (Mar 19, 2009)

Bought this yesterday.

Double Breasted Mac - View All - Jackets & Coats - Topshop


----------



## chellaxx (Apr 6, 2009)

i got these heels in black. Givenchy K.O's! LOL

and this top in coral/salmon. the black was sold out in my size =(











all from asos =p


----------



## chellaxx (Apr 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lemonade Lover* 

 
_Bought this yesterday.

Double Breasted Mac - View All - Jackets & Coats - Topshop_

 
i saw someone wearing that the other day, it looked lovely


----------



## Brie (Apr 6, 2009)

i just bought this





(the bag)

i love Leona Edmiston, i could buy everything, lol!!!

Leona Edmiston Online Boutique | Leona Edmiston


----------



## luvsic (Apr 6, 2009)

Forever 21 ruffly tube top <3

my most favorite recent purchase, however, was this Victoria's Secret maxi dress, strapless in white. It hits the ground and it is *GORGEOUS.* I flippin' love it, I feel like I want to wear it every day!! lol


----------



## ohnutsitsCAITY (Apr 7, 2009)

I know I'm a bit of a trend whore, but they were cute AND on sale!!!​


----------



## Tahti (Apr 7, 2009)

These Pennangalan boots...
I already have about 3 pairs incredibly similar LOL. I just can't resist lace up platform boots xD


----------



## Blushbaby (Apr 10, 2009)

I just ordered this to wear out on my boyf's  b'day in a couple of weeks. Hopefully it'll have the desired effect..hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Selected Femme | at ASOS


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_I bought this amazing new top... thing! It's black, has long sleeves, quite fitted around the bust and middle but a little loose at the top so it can fall off the shoulder and attached to the back are these 2 ginormous pieces of flat material (think wings!) and you can wrap them around your body and make a shawl, a dress, a skirt, OMG it's just so, so amazing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

That sounds so interesting... I would love to see a pic if you get the chance =)


----------



## RockStar (Apr 12, 2009)

some casual white flats
white flats
and these sexy babies 
lovings boots


----------



## Girl about town (Apr 13, 2009)

i bought this manoush dress from Asos i love it ,Manoush | Manoush Cotton Twill Mini Dress at ASOS
its for a wedding im going to x


----------



## chellaxx (Apr 13, 2009)

i bought the Aztec boots in black from Topshop.. and im taking them back!! ick.. 

also got a black boyfriend blazer/ floral mini dress/ black rats / loads of chunky gold jewellery

<<3

i need to stop spending =(


----------



## gremlin (Apr 14, 2009)

White rocking-horse shoes with ribbon ties. My new favourite shoes, I didn't expect them to be this comfortable.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Apr 14, 2009)

I bought a pair of nautical inspired shorts from Aritzia. Really cute and I got the last one in my size.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 14, 2009)

I purchased two necklaces from White House | Black Market - Home.


----------



## funkychik02 (Apr 15, 2009)

How would you wear this other than the classic tank, skinny jeans and heels?


----------



## Brie (Apr 15, 2009)

Can't wait for it to arrive!!!!!!!


----------



## funkychik02 (Apr 15, 2009)

Brie, that bag is hot. So. jealous.


----------



## luvsic (Apr 15, 2009)

Bad me...I went on a shopping rampage *again* today and bought 58 dollars worth of stuff *sniff.* I'm so horrible with controlling myself when I go into forever 21, I always find at least 3 things I have to have.

Today I bought:





















...and a zebra print bangle set


----------



## Brie (Apr 15, 2009)

^^i also cannot help myself
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 One of our malls just got an upgrade, 100 new shops!! (all clothing , eeep!) I haven't let myself go see yet............

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *funkychik02* 

 
_Brie, that bag is hot. So. jealous._

 
I know i love it!!! and it was a steal , reduced to 46 then i found an online coupon for another 20$ off so only 26 but then i unfortunately had to pay the outrageous shipping down here to AUS, but still definitely worth it!!!. Her stuff isn't really available here


----------



## Moofy (Apr 16, 2009)

I got these ridiculous shoes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Mmmm.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Apr 16, 2009)

American Apparel cardigan


----------



## kisou (Apr 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gremlin* 

 
_White rocking-horse shoes with ribbon ties. My new favourite shoes, I didn't expect them to be this comfortable._

 
Ya- I felt the same way when I got mine! What brand are yours? Mine are Double Decker!


As for my last purchase, I bought stuff from Sex Pot Revenge and Algonquins!



*Sex Pot Revenge*








*Algonquins*



​


----------



## iadoremac (Apr 17, 2009)

A pair of pink shoes

Black Gardenia Satin Platform - Barratts Shoes


----------



## Make-up Envy (Apr 19, 2009)

Louis Vuitton hand bag


----------



## Simply Elegant (Apr 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moofy* 

 
_I got these ridiculous shoes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










Mmmm._

 
Love those.


----------



## hawaii02 (Apr 19, 2009)

Last weekend...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And four pairs of flip flops


----------



## Tahti (Apr 19, 2009)

Party outfit! All from the ever-wonderful TOPSHOP ^____^


----------



## fintia (Apr 19, 2009)

Too lazy to do the photo thing so these are the links: 

Kirra V-Back Print Racer Tank - PacSun.com

Kirra Smocked Floral Cami - PacSun.com


----------



## metal_romantic (Apr 21, 2009)

Kisou and Tahti- I love your outfits!

As for me, I bought a couple of pairs of jeans:











First pair are Lip Service and second are Tripp.
Got them off the net- haven't seen anything from these 2 brands here in South Australia.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 21, 2009)

my granny bought me some skechers trainers which are really nice! they're black with silver glittery trim and some stars on them! i love skechers and these are my third pair! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i also got bond quantem of solace on blu ray


----------



## ritchieramone (Apr 21, 2009)

I bought these  ...






... and now I can't afford to even breathe until I get paid. I feel a bit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but also 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 because I love my new glasses.


----------



## Moofy (Apr 21, 2009)

Slippers! My feet are warm and toasty now, so who cares if it looks like I'm 19 going on 9..!


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## luvsic (Apr 22, 2009)

Forever 21 fitted shorts...practical for almost any use 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and comfy too


----------



## JillBug (Apr 28, 2009)

i bought a pair of dolce and gabbana sunglasses on friday! i never spend money on anything and i decided to splurge on a pair of designer sunglasses since i've wanted some for a while and just recently got my first job. i spent a frikin' fortune, but i absolutely love them and they were definitely worth spending 6 8-hour days at legoland to pay for them!!






i just realized that in that picture the dg is backwards since i edited it on photobucket and switched the sides, so here is also a picture with the letters the correct way!


----------



## MissAlly (Apr 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moofy* 

 
_I got these ridiculous shoes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Mmmm._

 
Oh,manggg!Those make me wish I could walk in heels.


----------



## sugaMAMA (Apr 30, 2009)

From Steve Madden:





The Trinitie !!! I love these shoes omg.. 4.75 inch heel. The higher the better yessss. My favorites <3 I have my eye on some others now though haha..


----------



## Arc (May 10, 2009)

I bought three pairs of fancy slacks for work from New York & Co. because they were having an awesome sale. I got each pair of pants for approximately $12.50. I also bought a pair of sunglasses and sandals.


----------



## Blushbaby (May 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moofy* 

 
_I got these ridiculous shoes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Mmmm._

 
Gorgeous!!


----------



## mahreez (May 10, 2009)

i bought t-shirts from zara...ill try to post pics later. i love this thread!


----------



## NatalieMT (May 11, 2009)

This dress, from French Connection.


----------



## browneyedbaby (May 11, 2009)

Sonia Rykiel trench... putting away the winter coats so time for something lighter!


----------



## OfficerJenny (May 11, 2009)

a bunch of deep V's and tanks from AA.


----------



## kimmy (May 11, 2009)

victoria's secret pink sweatpants...the ones with the little yarn embroidered flowers on the side. and a baby pink vs pink shirt that was on sale for ten bucks if you bought something else from pink.


----------



## metal_romantic (May 14, 2009)




----------



## Holy Rapture (May 14, 2009)

^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Awesome stuff!


----------



## luvsic (May 14, 2009)

Three basic boyfriend Tees from J. Crew! <3 One step closer to completing my (very long) fashion wishlist! *happy sigh*






 X 2






 X 1

PS: Metal_Romantic...LOVE those jeans! I need a pair.


----------



## hawaii02 (May 14, 2009)

A brown and white sleeveless dress from Aeropostale. It's not on the site anymore


----------



## kaliraksha (May 14, 2009)

I just bought a ton of shoes at the aldo clearance sale online... can't wait til they come in! 

FYI, I posted details on the aldo sale in bargain hunters... it's only 3 days in case someone is interested.


----------



## Brie (Aug 20, 2009)

I haven't added to this thread in ages! 
I just bought (i threw out like 5 bags of clothes and thought I'd treat myself for doing so, lol its a never ending cycle!)


































oh and

















oh and a necklace but they seem to have sold out so no pic


----------



## cindiaz (Aug 20, 2009)

I just bought a Black Nine West ,down vest in Costco,love the price $19.99 + tax.


----------



## poodlegirl4 (Aug 20, 2009)

a black leather jacket from H&M- £34.99 I think!


----------



## OfficerJenny (Aug 20, 2009)

6 deep V's
3 regular V's
2 Crew Necks
3 Tanks
1 pullover hoodie
all American Apparel. I luv trendyblanks.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Aug 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brie* 

 
_
oh and










_

 
Wow, I love those.


----------



## JULIA (Aug 21, 2009)

But I bought that blouse in a really, really nice purple 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I also bought a black pencil skirt and a knit v-neck sweater! I work in a super formal place, so I gotta look spiffy.


----------



## ginger9 (Aug 21, 2009)

I bought a gorgeous one shoulder, black and white stripped full length gown for my brother's wedding. It was 70% off the regular. Paid 60 bucks for it!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Aug 21, 2009)

I bought some textured navy blue full length leggings and a black sweater minidress today.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Aug 25, 2009)

These shoes. They're so comfortable!

*poof*


----------



## n_c (Aug 25, 2009)

^^^ I love those shoes.


----------



## Ursula (Aug 26, 2009)

Ya'll have great taste.  I bought a pretty pleated white button down shirt with a belt just under the bust line for my DD.  Looks great on her.


----------



## Tahti (Aug 26, 2009)

All Topshop! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









I LOVE vintage style bras like this, so comfy and they look cool too ;D






Don't usually wear scruffy things, but I adore this jumper and just HAD to have it, lol...









And my Gareth Pugh style knock-offs... did I mention I love Topshop? xD


----------



## GoldenFairy (Aug 26, 2009)

Tahti I have that skirt too <3 and I also have the tall leather thigh boots from Topshop <3 <3


----------



## Tahti (Aug 26, 2009)

^ Omg lucky you if you have the ones I'm thinking of!!! I missed out on them, of course I was broke when they were busy selling out lol... At the same time that I missed the hiker lace up Aaliyah boots *fumes*


----------



## RedRibbon (Aug 26, 2009)

I have bought:

Nine West handbag which is being returned
DKNY handbag x 2
DKNY purse to match bags 
Tshirt with a nice doily kinda design on the front and cut out back
Plait back vest 
Spangly scarf which is going back
Warehouse clutch x 3
Roland Cartier (or something like that) clutch


----------



## Girl about town (Aug 28, 2009)

my local topshop had the thigh high leather boots and the lace up biker heel ones last night!!! love the vintage bras i can't get any to fit my cup size though grrrr, prob would look shit on me anyway , love them though!!!


----------



## Willa (Aug 28, 2009)

I bought this shirt in black 






This scarf <3





I'm leaving in 2 weeks for southern France and I needed a warm shirt, so why not adding the scarf to it, it was sooo pretty not to buy it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also bought a sun dress to put over my bathing suit and a pajama because we'll be staying with my bf's father... and I dont want him to see my old stuff hahaha


----------



## Isis (Aug 29, 2009)

I shouldn't be buying as I'm right in the middle of moving AGAIN!

shimmery leopard tights




Nine West Phantom, black suede




ALDO Bevans





as well as a pleated, red plaid mini skirt and fleshtone fishnets.


----------



## Tahti (Sep 10, 2009)

Topshop and River Island goodness...! I love shopping online ^__^

Topshop haul ;
I'm of the opinion that one can never have too many lace bodies or fitted skirts... Got a pair or jeggings too for the upcoming cold, and the hottest necklace ever!


















River Island ;









This leather jacket was £140 but it's worth it, I know I'm going to wear it forever. I nearly exploded when I saw it, seriously ;D
I've been looking for a leather jacket for about 3 years now and I've finally found it ^_^ I love this one because it's simple and doesn't have all the frazz that most of them do, and it's hip length, and fitted. YAY!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 10, 2009)

^^ Tahti I love that necklace! you should move to Canada and become my shopping buddy, we have similar tastes!

I just bought a short biker leather jackets with zippers and all that. It was on sale for $180 so I'm very happy. I have a weakness for leather jackets, every fall I feel like I need a new one


----------



## Simply Elegant (Sep 10, 2009)

I've been looking forever for a perfect leather jacket and yours is it.

I bought a purple cardigan from gap and also 2 pairs of tights from there, a low back dress from american apparel and some basic long sleeved tops.


----------



## RedRibbon (Sep 10, 2009)

I haven't been out clothes shopping in a while and NOW it's kicking in that I miss it. 

I've been pretty good this year as my new year's resolution was to cut back and chuck stuff out.  I'd say I've spent less than £200 on clothes since January which is pretty good going but I think I may buy some stuff tomorrow.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_I've been looking forever for a perfect leather jacket and yours is it._

 
check out Danier Leather (you'r in Canada, right?), they have some good sales going on right now. You might find the one you're looking for


----------



## Simply Elegant (Sep 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_check out Danier Leather (you'r in Canada, right?), they have some good sales going on right now. You might find the one you're looking for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks, I'll try there. Hopefully they have something nice on sale.

Or maybe they'll have something nice at Zara when it finally opens.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_Or maybe they'll have something nice at Zara when it finally opens._

 
wait, are you in Ottawa too? Coz there's one opening in Rideau Centre this October, is that the one you're talking about? And I thought I knew all the Ottawa Specktrettes already, lol


----------



## Simply Elegant (Sep 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_wait, are you in Ottawa too? Coz there's one opening in Rideau Centre this October, is that the one you're talking about? And I thought I knew all the Ottawa Specktrettes already, lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah that's the one I meant.


----------



## moonlit (Dec 17, 2009)

I got a pair of silver flip flops and this dress from guess 

Valerie Dress review at Kaboodle

love that dress <3


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jan 1, 2010)

I got a forest green cardigan with 2 small pockets, a ruffled black tank top and a dark grey tunic.


----------



## fingie (Jan 2, 2010)

I bought a long sleeved asymmetrical black cardigan with some great crochet detail between the shoulders-- love it!


----------



## funkychik02 (Jan 3, 2010)

.75" x 1" Butterfly with enamel and crystals on 15" ballchain
Sun, Moon, Stars Necklace with Toggle on 19" Chain
48" COIN NECKLACE, Bust Magazine
Glitter Bangles, Set of 12
SET OF 12 GLITTER BANGLES
set of 3 bangles with filigree butterfly dangles

Everything silver is for my friend, and everything gold is mine. I love this shop! Well, the gold glitter bangles are for my mom. Shhhhhh, don't tell her.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jan 14, 2010)

I got a navy blue silk tanktop, a jewel tone purple silk tanktop and plain black leggings today.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jan 14, 2010)

I got a long purple cardigan from Zara and a black military style jacket with ruffle details on the bottom from Tristan.

Love both of them!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jan 15, 2010)

I went to Target today and bought some essentials!

- 1 white & 1 black "wife beater" tanks.
- 1 white & 1 yellow boyfriend cut t-shirts.
- 1 Army print & 1 Brown knit military style hats

I also went to Hollister Co. today as well & got:

- Pefect butt sweat pants in navy, super cute!
- Long sleeved shirt in a lime green.


----------



## faifai (Jan 18, 2010)

Tooooons of makeup off of nyxcosmetics.com! 

They are having an amazing $1 sale!


----------



## funkychik02 (Jan 19, 2010)

I bought 2 shirts for me, 2 shirts for my sister and a bag for each of us on customglamgirl.com. They have a sale where you pay 79 cents for a random shirt in your size or a random accessory.
Custom T-Shirt Design|Custom Printed Shirt|CustomGlamGirl.com
Custom T-Shirt Design|Custom Printed Shirt|CustomGlamGirl.com
The shipping is kind of ridic, but it's great for Valentine's gifts!


----------



## brianjenny17 (Jan 19, 2010)

Black Studded Tuxedo Style vest


----------



## littlepickle (Mar 2, 2010)

I've been going a little crazy on New Zealand's version of Ebay - hopefully these picture attachments work!



























































































Okay.. may I put an emphasis on the CRAZY?


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Mar 2, 2010)

I got a new swimsuit on Friday, except mine has rings on the sides of the bottoms instead of ties.


----------



## littlepickle (Mar 2, 2010)

Pretty! Love the colour


----------



## Junkie (Mar 2, 2010)

My Birthday dress 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You can't see the bust too great, but it has built in cups and hook and eye closures from the waist up. Its got a bubble skirt hem and looks hot with a wide belt


----------



## greengoesmoo (Mar 2, 2010)

The last thing I bought was this: Sculpey 30 Colour Sampler: Amazon.co.uk: Toys & Games

For making pots to store earrings/ nail stones/ mini eyeliners in!


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (Apr 13, 2010)

these cute gladiator sandals from ALDO.


----------



## tacobelle88 (Apr 18, 2010)

its getting colder here winter is coming! so i bought some winter essentials:
- black leggings
- black skivvy
- a beige coat
- a black pea coat


----------



## Sabrunka (Apr 19, 2010)

Ohhh I got quite a few things in the past week or so! Waiting for my tights and topshop order to come in... But this is all the stuff I got!

http://s7d5.scene7.com/is/image/Gues...$G_LargerView$

http://s7d5.scene7.com/is/image/Gues...,136,1686,2261






 (the tights, not the shoes!)

And here are the links to the things I got from topshop!

Knitted Crochet Tassle Tank - View All - Knitwear - Topshop

Faded Floral Hotpant - Skirts & Trousers - Last Chance to Buy - Topshop


----------



## kimmietrinh (Apr 20, 2010)

A white A-line coat from VIA for next winter because it was on sale and pretty!
A couple of spring dresses to show off my legs. ^^


----------



## she (Apr 20, 2010)

5 pairs of shoes from macys (mom bought me a 6th pair) 
2 pair of earrings (mom bought me a 3rd pair)
PINK sweatpants from victorias secret and a couple odds and ends

my mom is an "out of control" shopper and was with me during this, my worst influence and fav shopping partner


----------



## GlamBrunette (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm waiting on a Sephora package today! I'm sooo excited for it lol.


----------



## larababyx (Apr 22, 2010)

last thing i bought was some t zone nose pore strips and clean and clear advantage kit LOL  - on a mission to get my skin squeaky clean 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 x


----------



## hawaii02 (Apr 22, 2010)

Today..a pair of nicely reduced Lucky jeans, a black top and a new pair of Yellowbox flops (I live in them during the spring and summer!).


----------



## Brie (May 3, 2010)

I bought a leather mini skirt the other day, some other things here and there but t htas the only thing I'm excited about!!


----------



## MrsAriGold (May 6, 2010)

I haven't bought any clothes in a while so I went on a bit of an internet shopping spree today. I ordered from Asos & Forever21:
6 Dresses
7 Tops
and 2 pairs of Jeggings
I can't wait to get everything. Hopefully this will be my only clothes shopping for the next couple of months!


----------



## vintageroses (May 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsAriGold* 

 
_I haven't bought any clothes in a while so I went on a bit of an internet shopping spree today. I ordered from Asos & Forever21:
6 Dresses
7 Tops
*and 2 pairs of Jeggings*
I can't wait to get everything. Hopefully this will be my only clothes shopping for the next couple of months!_

 
I really want jeggings tooo! haha i bought a beanie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just because winter is coming! But it was like a month ago! Haven't had the time to do any shopping with my insane uni schedule!


----------



## Simply Elegant (May 20, 2010)

Today I bought some light grey sailor shorts with buttons on the side, a red and white striped racer back tank top and a navy blue minidress.


----------



## Simply Elegant (May 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brie* 

 
_I bought a leather mini skirt the other day, some other things here and there but t htas the only thing I'm excited about!!_

 
The skirt sounds so cute.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (May 20, 2010)

Just got the cutest Dollhouse dress from Macy's. Tried to find a picture of it but couldn't. It kind of gathers at the bottom and zips all the way down. I plan to wear it with leggings, mostly.

My latest, latest purchase though was nail polish, an eyeshadow brush, nail file and cuticle sticks (or whatever they're called 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## xxMiSsMaKeUpxx (May 20, 2010)

A pair of Steve Madden pumps


----------



## Junkie (Jun 10, 2010)

Three H&M cotton summer shift dresses in a faded acid yellow, light teal and black for $5.95 each....they were FLYING off the hangers! I couldn't NOT get one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here:


----------



## xmakeupfanaticx (Jun 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Junkie* 

 
_Three H&M cotton summer shift dresses in a faded acid yellow, light teal and black for $5.95 each....they were FLYING off the hangers! I couldn't NOT get one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here:




_

 
That is cute.  $5.95!  I'll have to check my H&M.  The last thing I bought was an Opulash mascara.


----------



## makeba (Jun 10, 2010)

OH NOW that dress is HAWT!!!! damn it I wish I could find a steal like that. Last thing is bought was Opulash mascara and Get away Bronze(?) blush.


----------



## mona lisa (Jun 12, 2010)

Black stockings from Victoria's Secret.


----------



## spunky (Jun 12, 2010)

white skinny jeans and pink aviators. i'm turning into vince neil circa  1985


----------



## Junkie (Jun 12, 2010)

L'oreal Nailpolish in #602 Water's Edge...

SO pretty IRL....very similar to this photo.


----------



## Junkie (Jun 14, 2010)

Spring Shoes is having a 50% off sale right now! However, these weren't part of the sale, but were still marked down an extra $15 plus free shipping (the store didn't have my size). They're called Chapnick - they also come in a camel brown.

I also got some Joe Fresh cosmetics. Decided to venture to the Loblaws south of St. Lawrence Market here in Toronto to check out the line. I got the cheek tint in Peach and the lip balm lip stain in Blush Rose - both very pretty colours.


----------



## rosegasm (Jun 14, 2010)

ohh i just bought a pair of sandals from there and they are pretty comfy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks for letting me know about the deal!


----------



## Bjarka (Jun 14, 2010)

3 corsets, a long black dress... 
And a cheap splurge on some makeup brushes, sponges, bendy hair curlers, perfume spray bottles....


----------



## bellaboomboom (Jun 15, 2010)

I just got from Sephora:  Tocca Giulietta perfume - it's so pretty!  I highly recommend it.  I also got a lip gloss from the Tokidoki line called Rondine Love, and also the Tokidoki eyeshadow palette in Adios.  So cute!

I also placed an order from Lush that has not come in yet.  I ordered:  their new rose body lotion called Turkish Delight, the lip scrub in bubble gum, and the hair conditioner (which I love) called American Cream.  It smells like strawberry & vanilla.

I think I should stop buying for a little while or my husband will freak out!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 15, 2010)

An awesome grey shirt and a pink cardigan


----------



## beautytraveler (Jul 15, 2010)

a long black v-neck shirt!


----------



## Brie (Jul 16, 2010)

Thigh hight stretchy boots 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on sale for half price, I cannot resist a bargain haha


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 16, 2010)

Yesterday I bought:

Blue Brown Piggie
Lucky Green e/s

Sooo happy with both of them.


----------



## revinn (Jul 16, 2010)

I finalllllly got a pair of brogues; black patent ones, to be precise. And a new purse.


----------



## naturallyfab (Jul 17, 2010)

I bought this shirt: Clearance - Eagle Double Weave Plaid Shirt - American Eagle Outfitters

to be worn as a tunic and cinched with a belt


----------



## Junkie (Jul 18, 2010)

These shirts from H&M (although, the lighter one is actually peach with silver detailing instead of the beige with gold). Sometimes I luck out with their shirts, tunics, dresses and skirts - I'm an 18 but these fit great in a size large.






I also picked up a Live a Little long denim jacket from Winners that doubles as a dress if you belt it. It falls to a bit above the knee and has elbow length sleeves with snap details to keep them rolled up. Only thing is, I wish it had a hood!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 18, 2010)

32gb iPod Touch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I LOVE it!


----------



## m_3 (Jul 18, 2010)

Last thing I bought was my prom dress which was about two months ago. Haven't been shopping in so long. Usually I have one big shopping spree in July and buy sporadically throughout the year.


----------



## miss_primer (Aug 9, 2010)

I had a huge haul from Old Navy. I got cardigans for less than $3. Best sale ever.


----------



## bellaboomboom (Aug 9, 2010)

Yesterday, I went shopping with a friend, and here's the latest stuff I got:

A new Coach pocketbook
A shirt for work from Tommy H.
Makeup from the CCO we went to (mostly MAC!)

We went to Woodbury Commons in NY.  There was a LONG line to get into Coach.  We actually got sunburned waiting to get in!


----------



## jazmatazz (Aug 9, 2010)

The last thing I bought was Shiseido eye cream with SPF


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Aug 9, 2010)

I just got a pair of nude Nine West heels (4"). I iz now happy with my shoes until October.

I also bought a buncha cotton tops and an army green dress from H&M.


----------



## Junkie (Aug 16, 2010)

<3!

I only waited like, 6 months for them! Finally found them on ebay!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Aug 17, 2010)

A silk and lace tunic from Aritzia, a few bras and greasepaint stick and vanilla eyeshadow.


----------



## bellaboomboom (Aug 17, 2010)

Bored at lunchtime, I walked over to Blue Mercury and got:
Trish McEvoy makeup brush cleanser & Trish McEvoy lipgloss in Irresistible Pink


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 22, 2010)

I just pre-ordered these LE Hello Kitty Doc's.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Aug 22, 2010)

I picked up a nude coloured cashmere sweater dress from BCBG today. I'm already in fall mood


----------



## Junkie (Sep 2, 2010)

A new bag! For me...the larger the better! I saw this Coach knock-off that was the style I wanted, but I hated the fact that it was a counterfeit. I just wanted the bag itself in plain old black. 

So I settled for this - nicer IMO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love it and can't wait til it arrives!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Sep 4, 2010)

This Juicy Couture necklace. I bought it on a whim, but haven't gotten it in the mail yet. I really love it though.


----------



## Senoj (Sep 23, 2010)

I just ordered a pair of jeggins (jean leggings) and a boyfriend blazer.


----------



## equiworks (Sep 23, 2010)

Steve Madden Cybul boots, MAC eyeshadows in Scene and Amber Lights aaaaand a Kobo E-Reader.  Looooooooooooooooove everything!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 23, 2010)

I just bought this thing... its a drapey sleeveless sweater vest thingy with no buttons. 

Don't know what to call it besides comfortable...


----------



## hawaii02 (Sep 23, 2010)

Just a few nail polishes from OPI's newest collection..A to Zurich and the teal color as well as Orly's It's Not Rocket Science


----------



## Jessie May (Sep 25, 2010)

This Marc by Marc Jacobs necklace;








pics from shopbop.com


----------



## Ilenia (Sep 25, 2010)

I bought a longsleeve from H&M and OPI's Diva of Geneva.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 25, 2010)

Grey Tee with 80s vertical wavy silver sequins


----------



## Mabelle (Sep 26, 2010)

a pencil jean skirt that doesnt have a zipper or buttons, so you can wear it on the hips or as a high waisted skirt.
black houndstooth leggings
a grey and black striped sweater dress
A large printed plaid shirt with button snaps (bright colours like green, pink, yellow)
And my 16G Iphone 4!!!!


----------



## Junkie (Oct 5, 2010)

Comfiest jeggings ever! And the sweater is now my fall "coat"!


----------



## Beauty11111 (Oct 15, 2010)

A slinky black dress from Topshop .


----------



## she (Oct 28, 2010)

a pair of the north face boots- i've been wanting them for a while and now i am officially ready for winter.


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 30, 2010)

I bought a tiny hat >_< Similar to this one but mine is black and has a gorgeous crystal gem and a few feathers:





  	I was just complaining about how I could never find a hat to fit my head and then I saw the hat and thought it was the most rediculous thing ever... so I had to have it of course hehehe!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 30, 2010)

I just came back from a NYC trip and I hit some outlet shopping. I bought an insane number of clothing items so I won't talk about all of them. But my fave things I bought are:

  	- a pair of pink skinny cords from J.Crew
  	- a pair of over the knee gray slouchy boots from Guess. They have stacked heels
  	- a fitted checkered dress from FCUK
  	- a simple tailored black vest from Banana Republic


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 30, 2010)

Shadowy Lady said:


> I just came back from a NYC trip and I hit some outlet shopping. I bought an insane number of clothing items so I won't talk about all of them. But my fave things I bought are:
> 
> - a pair of pink skinny cords from J.Crew
> - a pair of over the knee gray slouchy boots from Guess. They have stacked heels
> ...


 
	I did some major outlet shopping in Orlando last weekend. I got some great pieces and a bday gift for my sister. She loved it.


----------



## megan92 (Oct 31, 2010)

Those are too cute!!  Wish I could pull something like that off but my style is too safe/plain lol.

  	Anyways my latest purchases are some Cheap Monday skinnies and a tokidoki t-shirt from Karmaloop, pretty much my fav place to shop online.  Also got a couple of sweaters from Express.  It's getting so cold 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





spectrolite said:


> http://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r212/black__dahlia/hkboots.jpg


----------



## User38 (Oct 31, 2010)

I bought a suede coat with a fur collar
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -- it's a faux fur so no animal activist throw tomatos at me.. ty


----------



## Adnegveill35 (Oct 31, 2010)

I just bought a black leather jacket from Urban Outfitters on sale for only $99! And some black lace up military-style boots as well


----------



## Mabelle (Oct 31, 2010)

i got some grogeous over the knee leather boots from aldo. theyre pretty flat (maybe a 3/4 inch heal) with a slightly pointed toe and 2 thin buckels on the calf.


----------



## Violetsmoke (Oct 31, 2010)

Jessica Simpson black ruffle handbag


----------



## naturallyfab (Nov 14, 2010)

a gray tank top from Aerie and free underwear from victoria's secret!


----------



## Aelya (Nov 17, 2010)

This bag in black :
  	http://www.minelli.fr/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/450x450/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/s/D/sD.jpg
  	Everybody says it's not pretty but I really love it


----------



## Kayteuk (Nov 26, 2010)

A bikini for next summers surfing adventures


----------



## kaliraksha (Dec 1, 2010)

That bag is super cute!  I'd use it in a heartbeat. 


Aelya said:


> This bag in black :
> http://www.minelli.fr/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/450x450/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/s/D/sD.jpg
> Everybody says it's not pretty but I really love it


----------



## finchkittie (Dec 3, 2010)

5 for $5 disney movies at goodwill!


----------



## Beauty11111 (Dec 11, 2010)

A beautiful pair of black patent stilettos.


----------



## EUSHANNASIA (Dec 12, 2010)

the last things i bought are actually pretty boring and practical, which is very unlike me... i got a nice hooded brown cardigan and a thermal top... it's quite cold up here in maine!  i need a new pair of boots!


----------



## spectrolite (Dec 15, 2010)

I bought a black, knee length, form caressing, 1 shouldered dress that I shall wear tomorrow with absolute confidence.


----------



## ladybutterfly00 (Dec 15, 2010)

Since I spend all of my money on makeup, and since I have a soft spot for Makeup Forever and Mac my last purchase was the following items:

  	Makeup Forever HD foundation in 170




  	Makeup Forever HD Primer in 0






  	Makeup Forever HD Powder





  	Makeup Forever HD concealer





  	As well as Urban Decay primer potion 





  	Last but not least Too Faced Shadow Insurance





  	Cheers!
  	Ruby


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 15, 2010)

2 much needed black bras and a new handbag.


----------



## alanmoore (Mar 17, 2011)

Well i bought Blue Jean for my GF. She will be happy to wear this. I'm going to give her surprise.          


  	_______________________
Pretty Little Liars episode 22


----------



## CheshireSmile (Apr 5, 2011)

Black Foley & Corinna Mid City Tote


----------



## adruci (Apr 5, 2011)

These shoes and this dress...... damn shopbop.com ! ADDICTED to the site!

  	http://www.shopbop.com/princess-draped-criss-cross-platform/vp/v=1/845524441876273.htm?folderID=2534374302166571&fm=hearts-shopbysize-viewall&navFolderId=2534374302166539

  	http://www.shopbop.com/asymmetrical-dress-t-bags/vp/v=1/845524441881534.htm?folderID=2534374302166571&fm=hearts-shopbysize-viewall&navFolderId=2534374302166539


----------



## CheshireSmile (Apr 6, 2011)

mmm, shop bop is so great, I rarely ever visit without ordering something


----------

